# First time flying Oriental Rollers



## caspar2017 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi All,

It's been awhile since I have posted. We are still quite new to pigeons. I have three turbits (one is offspring from a breeding pair) and just recently I picked up three Oriental rollers. The turbits fly daily spending their time between sitting on the roof next door and flying together in laps over my house. They are trap trained and come back inside the loft when they are ready or hungry.

I have had the young oriental rollers for two weeks now and have not let them out. About two days ago they started flying up to the landing board on the inside of the loft and looking out through the trap. It's as if they wanna go out and fly.

My question is, should I let them fly now or wait another week or two? The previous owner had never flown them. I know I should "starve" them for a day before letting them fly the first time, but apart from waiting a bit longer is there any other tricks I should employ to minimize the chance of losing them?

Cheers,

Matt


----------

